# Ocean Kayak Question?



## Bud2290

Is anybody familar with the ocean kayak Frenzy? i am really curious how it compares to the ocean scrambler xt and how the frenzy handles the surf? Yes i am new to kayaking, but i am looking to get either the ocean kayak scrambler xt or the frenzy. i have heard nothing but good things from the scrambler xt, but there hard to find in my area. i found a frenzy kayak with a pretty good deal on it, just didn't know if i would be wasting my money. i am about 5' 6" at 155lbs, my main concern is how it handles the surf. I appreciate any help.


----------



## JD7.62

The frenzy is an awesome boat in the surf. Better then scrambler. However, I wouldnt use it for anything other then running baits or just playing in the surf. Its short, slow and wont track as well as the Scrambler. 

So in summary, if youre wanting to do mostly fishing get the scrambler. If youre wanting to run baits out for beach sharking and want a yak to play in the surf, get the frenzy.


----------



## Bud2290

i really appreciate the reply. I will be to doing little to none fishing out of it, 98% of it will be running baits out and playin in the surf. That helps me out a bunch, thank you


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

The Scrambler might be worth the extra time and effort to find. It will track better in the water, the extra 2.5 ft of length will _help_ keep you from getting thrown in the surf, and you have better options if you want to carry loads (small ice chest, dry bag, etc), and better options if you are going to fish out of it. 
The next size up, although no longer in production, but probably still available as a used kayak sale, is the OK Drifter. A littler longer (about a foot longer than the Scrambler), more options like rudder and storage space, and a stable fishing platform. 
You can usually get someone around here to let you try one out- lots of helpful folks. And I would think someone trying to sell one would let you try it out. *Especially* if they are trying to sell it. 
I hope this was helpful.


----------



## Bud2290

absolutely i appreciate all the info i can get. You are right the best way to figure it out is to try out whatever kayak your interested in and see how it reacts. unfortunatly i won't be down there til end of may. I'm still fairly new to kayaking, but my main purpose of the kayak will be kayaking baits and comeing in. the scrambler haveing the extra 2.5 feet on it, i wasn't sure how crucial that factor would make the difference in the surf. i can definitely see it in the tracking of the kayak. once again though i appreciate the feed back guys.


----------



## JD7.62

badonskybuccaneers said:


> The Scrambler might be worth the extra time and effort to find. It will track better in the water, the extra 2.5 ft of length will _help_ keep you from getting thrown in the surf, and you have better options if you want to carry loads (small ice chest, dry bag, etc), and better options if you are going to fish out of it.
> The next size up, although no longer in production, but probably still available as a used kayak sale, is the OK Drifter. A littler longer (about a foot longer than the Scrambler), more options like rudder and storage space, and a stable fishing platform.
> You can usually get someone around here to let you try one out- lots of helpful folks. And I would think someone trying to sell one would let you try it out. *Especially* if they are trying to sell it.
> I hope this was helpful.


I disagree, the frenzy eats up the surf like its nothing. Shorter is an advantage in rough surf!


----------



## panhandleslim

Safety 'Outridders' in the roughest Whitewater rivers in the world, all use very short boats.

Quick, direction changes are what keep you out of trouble, in extremely rough water, and a short boat is the only boat that can make those changes.


----------



## iJabo

I have a Scrambler and although I have yet to try it in the surf, it has handled all conditions that I've taken it through.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

JD7.62 said:


> I disagree, the frenzy eats up the surf like its nothing. Shorter is an advantage in rough surf!


Yes- in my opinion, true for an experienced kayaker. But for a novice trying to get out in the surf, I'd look at something with a little length and some tracking characteristics. A shorter one might become difficult to handle for him in the surf and my concern would be it getting sideways or otherwise out of control and dumping him. Also, if an interest in fishing out of it arose, it would work as a good starter angler platform. JMHO
We had a OK Yakboard. Braxton (my stepson) did not like it. It was convenient to grab and go, easy for one person to load and unload, and it was inexpensive- but it did not track well at all, and it had very little to offer as extra features.


----------



## JD7.62

I use to have a scrambler and sniperpeeps has a frenzy. Im telling you, that frenzy is jsut meant to ride waves in. After all, coming in is the hard part,not going out.

Yes the shorter yaks do not track as well but as some one else suggested above, they turn on a dime making those corrections in the surf easier as opposed to a longer boat. Again, look at white water kayaks, they are very short. 

He really couldnt go wrong with either and like you said, if he decides to fish out of it more then the scrambler would be better. But as a land based shark fisherman the frenzy will hand MUCH larger surf then the scrambler and allow him to soak baits more often if that is what he desires. I say he should get the frenzy for running baits then get an OK Prowler 13 for fishing!!


----------



## Bud2290

I'm really leaning towards to the scrambler. i feel that any kayak you get into you have to "feel" it and see how it is going to pitch you and handle the water, so there is definitely a learning "curve" ill have to learn with what ever kayak i go with. But the more i look into the scrambler i feel like that is going to be the best bet for running out baits. once again guys i truly aprreciate the feedback, it helps me out a bunch.


----------



## JD7.62

If its JUST going to be for running out baits, youre making a mistake. Ive paddled both and the frenzy is MUCH MUCH better in the surf, not to mention a much more convenient bait runner due to its size and weight.

But if youre going to fish too some and dont mind passing up shark fishing on the real rough days, the scrambler will be just fine too!


----------



## Bud2290

My mistake, i meant to say the Frenzy, instead of the scrambler.


----------



## johnf

I've got a scrambler clone, the old town Caspian. I've only fished in the gulf for a week, last year after hitting ponds,creeks and lakes in Arkansas for a few months. My first time yakking out baits was straight into 4' surf. It scared the crap out of me but I powered right through it with no problem. Watch some you tube videos about launching into the surf and it will help a bunch. I even watched one a few minutes before hitting the surf that first time. I followed the advice and it went fine.

From a novice point of view the scrambler would do you fine. If you're going to fish in it, skip the frenzy.


----------



## fishheadspin

my brother has a frenzy and has fished the gulf in it for about 5 years. i will say this....that thing surfs like a surf board! i mean on any wave and a long way! it is not the ideal fishing kayak but it can be done... but it is hard to beat in the surf. I also have a wilderness ripper and at 8 ft, it may be a better surf boat than anything i have seen!


----------



## gulfbreezetom

Get a surf board for the surf and a fishing kayak for kayak fishing.


----------



## NoMoSurf

gulfbreezetom said:


> Get a surf board for the surf and a fishing kayak for kayak fishing.


I'm not paddling baits out on a surf board.... :whistling:

I will say that I have a pair of Prowler 13's. GREAT for fishing, SUCKS in the surf. Way too long. I also kayak the Coosa river in them. They are great for the slow sections, but in the rapids they are terrible. At the front, the current is going one way, at the rear, the current is going the other. You can get spun sideways very easily and then flipped. I know we are not talking about kayaking rapids, but it applies to surf as well.


----------



## Magic Mike

I have a Malibu Mini-X and it's a blast in the surf... also have yet to flip it


----------



## AndyS

NoMoSurf said:


> I'm not paddling baits out on a surf board.... :whistling:
> 
> I will say that I have a pair of Prowler 13's. GREAT for fishing, SUCKS in the surf. ...


I said this in another thread. I have a Prowler and a Pescie 12. I prefer the Pescie for paddlin' shark baits out past the bar in the dark. 

The Prowler's kind of a barge ... but that's a good thing once you're out there & gonna be for a while.


----------



## Ivarie

NoMoSurf said:


> I'm not paddling baits out on a surf board.... :whistling:
> 
> I will say that I have a pair of Prowler 13's. GREAT for fishing, SUCKS in the surf. Way too long. I also kayak the Coosa river in them. They are great for the slow sections, but in the rapids they are terrible. At the front, the current is going one way, at the rear, the current is going the other. You can get spun sideways very easily and then flipped. I know we are not talking about kayaking rapids, but it applies to surf as well.


I disagree. The P13 is fun in the surf. You just need to get it up on it's edge and quartering into the wave. It's got enough rocker to turn it surfing a wave as well. I used mine all the time to play and surf bigger waves when I wasn't fishing with it.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I know it's an old thread but I'll ask anyways. For the people that have Frenzys or have friends with them have y'all seen them with the beach wheels on it? I've been looking online and I see two different types of kayak carts. One that the yak just sits on top of and the other has two poles going through the scupper holes. Which one is better? I've also read that you don't want the wheels to narrow to prevent it from topping over.


----------



## johnf

I'm a little afraid to put something in my scupper holes. Mine sits on top and is bungie corded down. I'll try to get a pic sometime.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Thanks John. I haven't bought the frenzy yet so I don't know how well the scuppers are made. Are you worried it may split the scuppers and cause a leak?

When you post the pictures an you post them in the other thread? I actually started a thread asking this question. I don't want to get hounded for multiple threads lol.


----------

